# Budget Cuts.



## Vol

I have said it before and I will say it again.....when budget cuts affect the vast majority of people, then they were made judiciously. A step in the right direction.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2017/05/strong-reactions-big-cuts-ag-programs/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=a14eec4541-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-a14eec4541-296641129


----------



## Lostin55

Let's just hope that it gets passed. It is nice to see equal opportunity misery. Not that it will be a bad thing.
We have for to long desperately needed a balanced budget. No one was willing to give up a piece of the pie though.


----------



## Uphayman

Finally. I'll gladly supply the "sharpening stone" to keep the budget knife razors edge. Get prepared for the "sky is falling", as evidenced by the comments from farm group leaders. "Babies dying, pollution rampant, starvation, climate catastrophic events, zombies in the streets.......... and that's just the first day. Should be a good year for the pulp industry. I can see a run for tissue.


----------



## rjmoses

I agree!!!!

I learned long ago that a good "compromise" is when everybody walks away unhappy.

Ralph

I've done my share of "the pain". Now, it's time for others to step up.


----------



## PaMike

Oh come on guys, everyone knows the solution to every problem is to spend more money!!!

Our local school superintendent is going to be running for state representative (democrat). His reason for running is Trumps war on the working class and attack on healthcare...

Only a school worker would think the attempt to rein in healthcare costs is an attack on healthcare.

This guy lives in a world where if you need more funds you just tax the people more...


----------



## CowboyRam

PaMike said:


> Oh come on guys, everyone knows the solution to every problem is to spend more money!!!
> 
> Our local school superintendent is going to be running for state representative (democrat). His reason for running is Trumps war on the working class and attack on healthcare...
> 
> Only a school worker would think the attempt to rein in healthcare costs is an attack on healthcare.
> 
> This guy lives in a world where if you need more funds you just tax the people more...


It is that typical school teacher mentality. I have any uncle that was a school teacher; He was trying to tell me that some so called doctor had been watching Trump and that he show all the signs of having Alzheimer's. I think a lot of that come from them wanting him to have that terrible disease; they are so upset that their candidate did not win, so they are looking for something to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Waterway64

I am all for a balanced budget. I can see where ag has plenty of fat to cut to. As for health care, I can see a lot of good in the changes. However there needs to be serious cuts in the cost of services. In this area hospitals are regional monopolies. How can you have competitive competition and pricing in this situation?


----------



## Uphayman

$60,821........... the average national debt levied on each and every American. Your new son, daughter , grandchild, comes into this world with this burden strapped on them. Thank you politicians. I'll have assumed room temperature, while my desendents with be paying for decades, for all the goodies, that our wonderful leaders have bestowed upon us. 
The madness has to stop. Giving people everything, isn't charitable, it's immoral. Where's the dignity in having everything handed to you? I'm all for helping the folks truly in need. We need a new definition of "truly in need".

Rant over......beam me up Scotty


----------



## PaMike

How can we really expect a government to be fiscally responsible when many/most of its people aren't? I live in an area that is becoming more and more urban and "yuppie". I am blown away by the money people spend. 400k houses going in across the street from me. They are bought by families with 2 kids. Then the family is soo busy they hire a mowing company to mow their .3 acre lawn even though they have 2 kids at home... Two nice late model cars in the drive...Under armor clothes for the kids....the list goes on and on...

I think a lot of American's aren't up in arms about the national debt because they run their lives the exact same way...


----------



## JD3430

CowboyRam said:


> It is that typical school teacher mentality. I have any uncle that was a school teacher; He was trying to tell me that some so called doctor had been watching Trump and that he show all the signs of having Alzheimer's. I think a lot of that come from them wanting him to have that terrible disease; they are so upset that their candidate did not win, so they are looking for something to make themselves feel better.


Something to think about: school teachers are pretty much forcibly placed in the teachers union. Then begins the process of brainwashing them into union mentality and forcing them to vote democrat. Intimidation is rampant. 
My wife is a teacher and a strong conservative. Believe it or not, more teachers are conservatives than you think, Although the majority are democrats. The conservative news media loves to show stories about outspoken liberal teachers-it's great entertainment.
The conservative teachers just keep quiet about it because they can suffer a lot of misery if they openly discuss being conservative. It's kind of like the minority of conservative Hollywood actors. They are shunned. 
I think most farmers are conservatives and unions are almost insulting to them. Look what happens when a liberal farmer here on hayralk speaks his mind about liberal ways of doing things. Generally, he suffers a beat-down.
The same thing happens with conservative teachers in schools. If they spoke their mind at a teacher meeting, they'd suffer a similar beat-down.


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> Something to think about: school teachers are pretty much forcibly placed in the teachers union. Then begins the process of brainwashing them into union mentality and forcing them to vote democrat. Intimidation is rampant.
> My wife is a teacher and a strong conservative. Believe it or not, more teachers are conservatives than you think, Although the majority are democrats. The conservative news media loves to show stories about outspoken liberal teachers-it's great entertainment.
> The conservative teachers just keep quiet about it because they can suffer a lot of misery if they openly discuss being conservative. It's kind of like the minority of conservative Hollywood actors. They are shunned.
> I think most farmers are conservatives and unions are almost insulting to them. Look what happens when a liberal farmer here on hayralk speaks his mind about liberal ways of doing things. Generally, he suffers a beat-down.
> The same thing happens with conservative teachers in schools. If they spoke their mind at a teacher meeting, they'd suffer a similar beat-down.


I think the brain washing of teachers begins in college these days. Then reenforced in the teachers union. My dad was a teacher and retired in the 90s. He never joined the teachers union as he thought they wasted money on useless things. He also did his education in the early 60s before higher education was taken over by liberals. I have a friend who was a public school teacher for 20 years. She got her education at the same school my dad did, but in the 90s. She says she is a democrat and has some liberal leanings, but mostly is very conservative she just doesn't really realize she should really be Republican or Libertarian. Due to the brainwashing. She is joining my wife and my real estate company and she is getting a crash course in self employment. She didn't realize health insurance and paying taxes was so expensive. She always paid taxes, but never really felt the pain of writing a check to the IRS. Always got a refund. What's funny her husband, who is black, makes fun of her Democrat soul when some of the liberal leanings come out. He is very conservative and is fixing the brain washing.


----------



## JD3430

My wife never let the brainwashing happen in college. I met my wife early in college and I could tell early on she didn't fall for the socialist nonsense. It's easy for young people to fall for socialist utopian nonsense. What they don't teach is someones gotta pay for all of it.


----------



## bbos2

Not to get off topic but this brainwashing that's being discussed. Its a huge problem. Im going to do everything I can to make my children think for themselves and not let someone do it for you.

I think it's going to be a huge challenge for kids to think for themselves when all the news, social media, movie stars, sportstars, comedians are all trying to force THIER liberal beliefs. You find it in a lot of what they learn in school and in college. There are even several movies you can clearly see liberal messages. Makes me sick. I broke down and finally got my 1st form of social media few moths ago, not counting haytalk (which for my age makes me really out of touch I guess) but it is filled with in your face liberal b.s. I am considering deleating it already.

I tried telling a liberal family member how much of a problem this is. They doesn't see it my way. (of corse) Party lines aside this is not good for America. And I am worried about future generations


----------



## Smoothy

PaMike I agree 100%. I get in arguments with family on food and farming all the time. Being the last one​ my family to Farm I take the challenge on to re educate them on how this all works. They sit and complain about how it's so expensive to get groceries. Funny part is they drove a 60,000 dollar suburban to the store, talking on a $500 I-phone, about going on a $5000 vacation wearing a few hundred dollar outfit?? I'm thinking your seriously complaining about a $150 grocery bill. Drives me insane. But that's how they do it and then complain about government. Go figure


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> My wife never let the brainwashing happen in college. I met my wife early in college and I could tell early on she didn't fall for the socialist nonsense. It's easy for young people to fall for socialist utopian nonsense. What they don't teach is someones gotta pay for all of it.


If only people would look close at what is happening in Venezuela due to socialism. But of course we don't see news stories about that unless you go to find them. The media would rather us read about so and so celebrity or worry about Melania Trump.


----------



## rjmoses

bbos2 said:


> Not to get off topic but this brainwashing that's being discussed. Its a huge problem. Im going to do everything I can to make my children think for themselves and not let someone do it for you.


I am so happy to hear you say that! Just remember: Governments do NOT like people who think! Nor will their piers! People, who think, challenge the status quo, are difficult to control, and are difficult to deceive!

Your children will be under tremendous pressure to join the political "herd".

Ralph


----------



## JD3430

Yeah just remember some teachers and even more college professors will try to undo what you teach your kids!
I think the next wave you will see is the downfall of the absolute necessity for college education.
I am College educated, but really only to play college sports. 
Alternatives are on the horizon 
You're starting to see more "conservative" colleges and on line degrees.


----------



## PaMike

College....don't get me started. I have a degree in Engineering so I speak from experience. I remember taking a world religions class. Christianity and Judaism were lumped together into about 1 day...the rest of the semester was all these other crazy religions mostly from asia and the middle east...

College, 4 years of wasted life so that I can hold a degree...


----------



## CowboyRam

JD3430 said:


> Something to think about: school teachers are pretty much forcibly placed in the teachers union. Then begins the process of brainwashing them into union mentality and forcing them to vote democrat. Intimidation is rampant.
> My wife is a teacher and a strong conservative. Believe it or not, more teachers are conservatives than you think, Although the majority are democrats. The conservative news media loves to show stories about outspoken liberal teachers-it's great entertainment.
> The conservative teachers just keep quiet about it because they can suffer a lot of misery if they openly discuss being conservative. It's kind of like the minority of conservative Hollywood actors. They are shunned.
> I think most farmers are conservatives and unions are almost insulting to them. Look what happens when a liberal farmer here on hayralk speaks his mind about liberal ways of doing things. Generally, he suffers a beat-down.
> The same thing happens with conservative teachers in schools. If they spoke their mind at a teacher meeting, they'd suffer a similar beat-down.


Unions hold way to much power. I remember my grandfather talking about the unions way back in his day. At that time He and his brothers had a Dairy in Marengo Illinois; he talked about the a union boss that was trying to get him to go union and this guy held a gun in his face. He got the guy talked down and later the met again but this time he was ready; he had his own gun and they negotiated a contract that the union would leave them along. It was later that the union boss pulled a gun on the wrong person and ended up getting shot. My grandfather hated unions all of his life.


----------



## JD3430

Yeah tha was a long time ago and let me tell you, the teachers union ain't the AFL-CIO, either.
Teachers union in my state is pretty weak. In the meetings I've gone to with my wife, they were outgunned by the school board every time.


----------



## deadmoose

Smoothy said:


> PaMike I agree 100%. I get in arguments with family on food and farming all the time. Being the last one my family to Farm I take the challenge on to re educate them on how this all works. They sit and complain about how it's so expensive to get groceries. Funny part is they drove a 60,000 dollar suburban to the store, talking on a $500 I-phone, about going on a $5000 vacation wearing a few hundred dollar outfit?? I'm thinking your seriously complaining about a $150 grocery bill. Drives me insane. But that's how they do it and then complain about government. Go figure


Food is WAY too cheap.


----------



## JD3430

One more quick union story. My grandfather came here from Germany in the 1930's. His father (my great grandfather) died when my GF was only 10-11 years old. He had to work to support his family, barely finishing 6th grade. He got a job at Westinghouse in the once great city of Philadelphia and worked his way up to machinist at an early age. He then got a low level management position in the fabricating shop. The mostly built turbines. His crowning moment was building the turbines for the Nautilus submarine (first atomic powered submarine in the world).
Anyway, he always refused to join the union in the 60's and the unions were getting very strong at Westinghouse. They had a very violent strike back in the 70's. Grandpop lived a short walk from the plant in a nice neighborhood. The union machinists disliked him because he wouldn't join. Bunch of them headed over to his house and flipped his car over where it was parked along the curb in front of his house. Keep in mind my grandpop was in his mid 60's by then and nearing retirement. 
By the end of the 70's, the unions were in complete control and sadly, Westinghouse closed its doors forever. I remember a buddy of mines dad was the last guy to leave the factory and lock the gates for the last time. They pulled all of the huge milling machines, lathes, presses, etc out on rail cars and sold them for next to nothing.
I remember as a kid going to Westinghouse and marveling at the flatbed railroad cars on train tracks inside the factory with massive nuclear power plant turbines chained onto them. My grandfather telling me some of them were bound for the Amazon River in South America. The plant was on the Delaware River and the biggest ones were placed on ships!
The had a massive "family day", where grandpop would bring us all there and have lots of food and a nice family atmosphere probably 2,000 people. 
My grandpop always said the unions destroyed that company. With the ridiculous high union wages and benefits, It couldn't compete with companies like Siemens in Germany and Mitsubishi in Japan. 
Believe it or not, the factory is still there. It's partially occupied by a few small non union machine shops and small factories. A lot of it is in disrepair. I think about my grandfather and the time he put in there. Makes me kind of sad.


----------



## PaMike

There is a 94 year old guy that comes down to the resturant in town. He grew up farming but went to work in a chocolate plant in 1958. He retired in the mid 1980s. Its interesting to hear him talk about the unions. In the beginning the union was "good" in his eyes. It helped improve the plant conditions, make things safer, improve relations etc etc. Basically all the things the union was designed to do. By the time he retired basically the union took your dues to support a high up good old boys network, and the worked got nothing. He has nothing good to say about the union after being in it for 30 years...


----------



## luke strawwalker

JD3430 said:


> One more quick union story. My grandfather came here from Germany in the 1930's. His father (my great grandfather) died when my GF was only 10-11 years old. He had to work to support his family, barely finishing 6th grade. He got a job at Westinghouse in the once great city of Philadelphia and worked his way up to machinist at an early age. He then got a low level management position in the fabricating shop. The mostly built turbines. His crowing moment was building the turbines for the Nautilus submarine (first atomic powered submarine in the world).
> Anyway, he always refused to join the union in the 60's and the unions were getting very strong at Westinghouse. They had a very violent strike back in the 70's. Grandpop lived a short walk from the plant in a nice neighborhood. The union machinists disliked him because he wouldn't join. Bunch of them headed over to his house and flipped his car over where it was parked along the curb in front of his house. Keep in mind my grandpop was in his mid 60's by then and nearing retirement.
> By the end of the 70's, the unions were in complete control and sadly, Westinghouse closed its doors forever. I remember a buddy of mines dad was the last guy to leave the factory and lock the gates for the last time. They pulled all of the huge milling machines, lathes, presses, etc out on rail cars and sold them for next to nothing.
> I remember as a kid going to Westinghouse and marveling at the flatbed railroad cars on train tracks inside the factory with massive nuclear power plant turbines chained onto them. My grandfather telling me some of them were bound for the Amazon River in South America. The plant was on the Delaware River and the biggest ones were placed on ships!
> The had a massive "family day", where grandpop would bring us all there and have lots of food and a nice family atmosphere probably 2,000 people.
> My grandpop always said the unions destroyed that company. With the ridiculous high union wages and benefits, It couldn't compete with companies like Siemens in Germany and Mitsubishi in Japan.
> Believe it or not, the factory is still there. It's partially occupied by a few small non union machine shops and small factories. A lot of it is in disrepair. I think about my grandfather hand the time he put in there. Makes me kind of sad.


Testament to unions run amok...

Unfortunately if companies weren't just as egregious in some of the things they did to their workers, the unions would never have gotten a foothold.

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430

luke strawwalker said:


> Testament to unions run amok...
> 
> Unfortunately if companies weren't just as egregious in some of the things they did to their workers, the unions would never have gotten a foothold.
> 
> Later! OL J R


But the union pendulum swung waaaaay too far in the unions favor.

Today, all kids are taught how "evil, capitalist, robber-baron" corporations tortured & killed their employees. It's been very fashionable for the last 40 years to put down the founding of this country in every way possible.

Remember this: most textbooks were written by liberals and most teachers teaching from the mostly liberal textbooks are liberals, too.

My grandfather owed his life to Westinghouse. If they didn't hire him at such a young age, he wouldn't ever have been able to support his family after his father died.

Kinda puts the "child labor" laws into perspective.

Yes, its' probably not right to have 6th graders working in machine shops, but in the 1930's, men died from what we view today as a minor illnesses and accidents.

Sometimes the eldest sons had to support the family.


----------



## luke strawwalker

JD3430 said:


> But the union pendulum swung waaaaay too far in the unions favor.
> 
> Today, all kids are taught how "evil, capitalist, robber-baron" corporations tortured & killed their employees. It's been very fashionable for the last 40 years to put down the founding of this country in every way possible.
> 
> Remember this: most textbooks were written by liberals and most teachers teaching from the mostly liberal textbooks are liberals, too.
> 
> My grandfather owed his life to Westinghouse. If they didn't hire him at such a young age, he wouldn't ever have been able to support his family after his father died.
> 
> Kinda puts the "child labor" laws into perspective.
> 
> Yes, its' probably not right to have 6th graders working in machine shops, but in the 1930's, men died from what we view today as a minor illnesses and accidents.
> 
> Sometimes the eldest sons had to support the family.


Yeah, I'll agree, to a point. Thing is, the unions didn't just happen "in a vacuum"... and yeah the robber barons of ages past have a lot to answer for; had they not made such egregious decisions to put people at risk "for the sake of profits" then a lot of the worker protections that ended up having to be created by force of law would not have been necessary, nor would the unions.

Not a fan of liberal revisionist history by any stretch, and yes people died of things back then that you can clear up with two weeks of a cheap antibiotic now, but that doesn't excuse the fact that unscrupulous and greedy robber barons also built empires on the backs of people who were exploited by being forced to work in completely unsafe conditions and for many long hours without benefits merely to enrich their bosses, under the threat that "if you won't do it, there's ten more outside who will". Then we're supposed to feel sorry for the robber barons because suddenly the workers rebel and form a union and agitate for changes that a FAIR employer would have made anyway, or that the gubmint passes a bunch of worker protection laws that cost the robber barons money to comply with and takes away from their excess riches? It's a sword that cuts both ways, and I have NO doubts that the axe has swung too far in the opposite direction at times, but again, it was the robber barons that put the axe to swinging in the first place...

I know this-- I've worked on union jobs and I've worked on non-union jobs and don't have a problem with either, BUT, I *DO* know that I've been treated better and been paid better and had better benefits on a union job than ANY non-union job, PERIOD.

When I worked as a bus driver at the school, I said to myself ALL THE TIME "What we need is a good UNION in here..."

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tim/South

I was at the local FSA meeting last week. After the meeting I asked about how the budget cuts would affect the programs that support farming. The consensus was this:

Around 80% of the Farm Bill goes for some type of free food service like food stamps. Since it is not likely those will be cut, that leaves the cuts to be made in the 20% that goes to Ag. and the ones who actually pay taxes.


----------



## rjmoses

Tim/South said:


> I
> 
> Around 80% of the Farm Bill goes for some type of free food service like food stamps. Since it is not likely those will be cut, that leaves the cuts to be made in the 20% that goes to Ag. and the ones who actually pay taxes.


Of course!

Ralph


----------



## Vol

I have read that Trump IS going to cut food stamps somehow. I am sure he is not going to talk about it until it is hammer time....he is not going to give the libs a heads up. I have my fingers crossed....that would please me to no end....and can you imagine the roar from the libs about all the babies that are going to die without their foodstamps. I wonder if the libs can use foodstamps at the abortion clinics?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South

I wish Trump would remove the free food programs from under the USDA. John Q. Public thinks all that money is going to farmers.


----------

